
Stack Overflow Developer Survey 2018 - darshan
https://stackoverflow.com/insights/survey/2018
======
Max_Mustermann
New url is:
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/)

